# Big batch of BBQ in the oven..



## Jeff G. (Jun 24, 2009)

I am co-hosting a party in Wisconsin this weekend.  My brother wanted mom's pulled BBq sandwiches.  

10lbs pork loin
5lbs beef roast
boil in lightly salted water until very tender. 
Pull and remove the fat.  
Place the meat in a large roaster. 

Add 
White sugar..sprinkle the meat, not too much you don't want candy.
add 20 oz. Worcestershire sauce(Lee&Perrin)(2 bottles)
Add 1 large can tomato juice(fresh squeezed if available)
1 can petitie diced tomatos
1 medium &1 large onion, diced
1 roasted red pepper(from a jar is OK) diced
1 green pepper diced
1/2 cup juice from a jar of banana peppers(you can toss some of the peppers in too)
1/2 cup vinegar
3/4 cup ketchup
at least 4 cups of the juice from boiling the meat.. more if it will fit in pan.  It will boil off making the mixture richer. 
Many drops Louisiana hot sauce
You can add some liquid smoke for a smoked meat edge.

Taste the mixture, it should have a strong bite to it prior to baking with just a hint of heat.  It should also have a slight sweet edge. If needed sprinkly on more sugar. 
The liquid should be thin as it will thicken as it reduces. 

Bake in a 350 oven until moist and dense.   
Here is the important part.. serve with Turmeric slaw on buns. 

Turmeric slaw...
Cabbage slaw mix, Miracle whip(ok, you could use Mayo), sugar, turmeric.  Add enough turmeric the slaw is pretty yellow.  You will definitely taste the turmeric.  If needed you can add a touch of milk so it stirs together easier, but just a touch. The slaw should be thicker than cole slaw.


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 24, 2009)

Jeff, 

That sounds good to me.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 25, 2009)

Not even going to go there. 

Jeff G. - I hope your party goes well tomorrow, and that your pulled pork is a hit.

Bo


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh..
The party--people went nuts over the BBQ... Most were so surprised how the turmeric slaw added to the sandwich.  Simply a flavor you can't describe.. Slightly sweet and savory at the same time.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm having a nice moment right knowing the party turned out well....

Bob


----------

